# Northern Lights



## allglad (Jul 8, 2007)

ok so I am choosing Northern Lights for my grow system.

I have seen seed sellers online write that it is not an easy strain to grow.

...so...with that what makes NL difficult?  What to do to make the plants happy?

Mahalo \ooo/


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

u water them give them nutrients
talk to them cuddle with them give
them enough light that would make them
happy heck it would make me happy hahah

take care

peace.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

northernlights from what i understand are very easy to grow. not really any diff than any other strains as far as what it needs to grow good.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Welll...i don't get that really, i find most strains the same difficulty to grow, unless you're gonna grow a sativa indoors, then it becomes a challenge but that isn't the case. As long as you have a sufficient environment for them and give them water and food propperly, it wont be a problem. To grow marijuana successfully alls it takes is some time, love, and quite a bit of knowledge. Just ask before you do something so you don't potentially lower your yeild. take care man and good luck! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## pokersmoke (Jul 9, 2007)

i find northern lights really easy to grow,clone and nice buds a bonus


----------

